# Pictures of the r33 GTR v-spec diffs



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,

as above, pictures of the R33 V-spec diffs with housings; 
just to get them easily installed in my R34 V-spec

Thank you


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't have pics but they are exactly thesame and a direct bolt on from the 33 to the 34 v-spec.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes I know; Thank you; But Dave has a set for sale; Pictures of the exact item


----------

